# pics from my Nightmare in Narcoossee



## barnhaunter mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from my halloween event / party.

























and the maze during the daylight


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The second shot looks like a skellie convention

Very nice - we're going to have to try making one of those flying crank ghosts one of these days. They look so good in a graveyard.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

The overall effect looks real good! but I bet you would be hating life if a big wind came by... 
Then one thing about your lighting is a lot of it seems to facing out ward and I want to do more to hide mine. I try to do some broad mood lighting and then in and around my haunt I do smaller lights. the floods from HD have their place but they put out so much light that you need to either filter them or snoot them.
You can check this tutorial http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm for a really good look at different lighting techniques. 
If you have questions I can be reached by clicking on my signature which takes you to my site. 
But I find the brains around here have some really great ideas and you should be able to really ramp up your lighting by just reading.

Here is one of my shots from last year using a blue flood from HD up in the tree and a red flood is lighting the background. all these lights are facing away from the viewer but the downside is if they enter the yard and they turn around they are blinded by the blue light... So I need to work on it also.
http://photo.vistaphotography.com/p503975620/e29e09e73
Good luck!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

wow that's a sweet set up. Is that a black maze? Great job on the lighting and the props. I especially like the prop/person sitting up in the coffin.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome pics. How tall is the maze? That must have taken a ton of plastic.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Awesome pics. How tall is the maze? That must have taken a ton of plastic.


Exactly what I was thinking. I'd love to know the total cost to build that maze.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love it!

i miss the smell of black plastic


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! Did you use pvc pipes with plastic over it for the maze. It really looks good. Also I really like the skeletons line up together.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! Love your FCG!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Love the maze! Any pneumatics or movement with the skellies?


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

alot of work there!!
Just wondering if you have any probs with people 'lingering' around too long inside your maze? and does it have dead ends in it or just alot of twists and turns? I try to get people in and out relatively quick at my place.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great Haunt. Love your crypt.


----------



## barnhaunter mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest.
The maze is 36' x 36', with all passages built on 4 'width. The framing is 8ft tall 2x2's sunk 18 inches into the ground, leaving a 6 1/2 ft tall wall.
I use 1x2 fir strips for the top rail, then staple the plastic over. on the outside edges I also put a fir strip rail half way between the top and the ground to help with wind. It actually can get quite windy in cent. Fl right around halloween, but the maze holds up pretty well. I start by drawing out the maze plan, then laying out the top rails on the ground to form the maze, then I sink the 2x2 posts where needed and use an air brad nailer to attach the top rail. This maze process will leave lots of 2 inch holes in the ground when you are done.
I think I used almost two rolls of plastic the first year, but we take it all down and pack it up to use again, so its much cheaper each following year. Yes, folding that wonderfull black plastic is a pain, but save so much money.
Also the pressure treated wood was a bit of an expense, but I bought it a few bundles at a time to help lessen the pain.
As for people lingering, as I live in a rural area with no ToTs, all this is done for a one night party with about 100 attenedees, and yes, around 2am some start "lingering" in the maze.
None of the skelly army is pneumatic, but the coffin skeleton is a simple pneumatic operated on a motion sensor along with the light and a tape recorder with screams. those old tape players with a cassette work great on motion sensors for those like me that don't make micro switches with mp3 tracks and such. I have 6 pneumatics, and plan to add more this year.
Also the entire haunted woods walk had wireless speakers throughout playing a mood track.
there are a few more pictures on my web site, but most pictures are of the party, not the woods walk. The haunted woods walk started in 2006.
http://www.crikis.com/halloween
Now that I found this site, I'll have to take many more pictures of the haunted woods walk, both pre and post.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like your halloween party was hopping, Mike!! Hey everyone, caravan to Narcoosee this October - who's driving?!! 

That's a ton of work for one night - great job!


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> love it!
> 
> i miss the smell of black plastic


2 more months Bloodshed! I find myself trying to find a reason to go to our haunted house facility just to hang around the stuff.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great pics, gets me excited looking at stuff like that.


----------

